# PCPITSTOP Competition



## DRDNA (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok Folks this is just for FUN and there is nothing to win except your score.*<<<EDIT*: *High score come Midnight of April 1st will be given a Steam gift of Zero Gear!*To TPU member,  50 Post Count minimum to be eligible!
*1)rickss69 - Score 17705 IS THE WINNER*

Please post a screen shot of your score from the rankings tab of the results.

Here is a link to the site>>  http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A good post will look like this:

DRDNA: Score 4408







Thats my work PC!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PC PITSTOP SCORES:


1)*rickss69* - Score 17705
2)*DRDNA*:    Score 15586
3)*jellyrole*: Score 12646
4)*Steevo* : Score 12351
5)*rickss69*: Score 12144
6) *MKmods*: Score 12119
7)*Loosenut*: Score 11269
8) *AlienIsGOD*: Score 7716 
9) *Black Panther*: Score 7463
10)*DRDNA*: Score 4491
11)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)














--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bring IT On TPU!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to hang out there at their forum a long time ago, its a fun place if ur interested in competitions..




PCPitstop likes it when you use IE (dosent play nice with Firefox)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice run MKmods!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to do the runs before, there are many tricks to improve ur score (lol, I forgot them all) But their forum has a bunch of helpful guys to give tips.

For me I am a bit of a pansy when it comes to OCing/forcing my hardware (except the 965 seems to like running at 4.05Ghz so I leave it there 24/7)

LOL, hard to imagine a pair of 5770s in the bottom 40% (I know I screwed something up)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 23, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I used to do the runs before, there are many tricks to improve ur score (lol, I forgot them all) But their forum has a bunch of helpful guys to give tips.
> 
> For me I am a bit of a pansy when it comes to OCing/forcing my hardware (except the 965 seems to like running at 4.05Ghz so I leave it there 24/7)
> 
> LOL, hard to imagine a pair of 5770s in the bottom 40% (I know I screwed something up)



Oh no you didn't! First the 2D clocks on ATI cards is very low and even more so on the 5000 series ..second the 3d runs on 2D clocks,enough said?

You could use your 2D profile and run 3d speeds but you can never get Crossfire to work on the test.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2010)

I just retested my comp , I set my screen to the right res and the score jumped a bit. At least its top38% and not the bottom 42%, lol

I wish I had ur internet speed DRDNA


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 23, 2010)

I obviously didn't click the right download  

I got this instead: (fixed)

Edit: Thanks Mk


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2010)

try this link
http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/

DRDNA please add it to the first post so everyone dosent get stuck at their "Buy Me" page..


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

MKmods said:


> try this link
> http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/
> 
> DRDNA please add it to the first post so everyone dosent get stuck at their "Buy Me" page..



Done...thnx!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 24, 2010)

No prob, thanks for the thread

hey Loosenut, what are you using for Hdds?
(I have a pair of Raptor X's and they dont seem fast enough)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 24, 2010)

heres my score


----------



## MKmods (Mar 24, 2010)

(LO fricken L that is one of the funniest sigs I have ever seen)


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Loosenut (Mar 24, 2010)

MKmods said:


> No prob, thanks for the thread
> 
> hey Loosenut, what are you using for Hdds?
> (I have a pair of Raptor X's and they dont seem fast enough)



2 x WD 500Gb Caviar Blacks in Raid0


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice scores Jellyroll & AlienIsGod


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

Updated 
Keep em coming TPU


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

DRDNA: Score 4491
Managed to squeeze 83 more points out the old Dell 755 work PC!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 24, 2010)

any objections to me running my AMD box too? id like to see where it ranks


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 24, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> DRDNA: Score 4491
> Managed to squeeze 83 more points out the old Dell 755 work PC!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34479&stc=1&d=1269444265



Congrats, a little tweak here, a little tweak there, it adds up in the end  

@AlienIsGod: I don't see why not, GL


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 24, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> any objections to me running my AMD box too? id like to see where it ranks



Please do ...run as many rigs as you all would like ...no limit.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 25, 2010)

How would someone go about tweaking their system to improve their score?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> How would someone go about tweaking their system to improve their score?



Overclock the CPU.
Overclock the ram.
Set 2D clocks higher.
Clean up all the red X's that PCpitstop gives you ( If possible ).

Hows that for starters?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

DRDNA: Score 15586
  my PC in the SIG



Reposting the pic as it isnt showing


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 25, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Overclock the CPU.
> Overclock the ram.
> Set 2D clocks higher.
> Clean up all the red X's that PCpitstop gives you ( If possible ).
> ...



Nice, thanks. Problem is, I don't OC anymore. I haven't since the old Athlon XP 3200+ I used to have. Those were easier to understand and work with. I attempted with my Opty and that ended very badly... R.I.P. :shadedshu



DRDNA said:


> DRDNA: Score 15586
> my PC in the SIG
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34519&stc=1&d=1269537083



Nice score DRDNA


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2010)

yep, excellent score...


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

This one shows


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 25, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> second the 3d runs on 2D clocks,enough said?



They _still_ haven't corrected that?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> They _still_ haven't corrected that?



No they sure haven't, plus its windowed so no crossfire

I saw your PC COMP thread.....seems like people dont care much for this bench (or maybe people are scared to post low scores hehehe)....I always use it even for trouble shooting ...and its the first overclock bench i run too after overclock settings.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 25, 2010)

My USB jump drive pulled my disk score way down.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 25, 2010)

Lol at my crappy internet!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

Edit to the first post:

*High score come Midnight of April 1st will be given a Steam gift of Zero Gear! To TPU member, 50 Post Count minimum to be eligible!*


I can hear you guys tweaking your rigs!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2010)

lol, im a bit worried its April 1st


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 25, 2010)

MKmods said:


> lol, im a bit worried its April 1st



Ya thats why I picked that date...just to be ironic....but its for real!!!!

MKmods...we going to be neighbors soon as I am going to move to Oklahoma City.I cant wait!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2010)

sweet, not really neighbors but closer.. Ur welcome here anytime.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 26, 2010)

SO like people dont care much for this bench and no one likes ZeroGear ....oh well


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm working on a monster overclock...doubt I'll be able to top your score, though.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 30, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> I'm working on a monster overclock...doubt I'll be able to top your score, though.



Well I have already decided that if my score is top score than It will go to 2ND place which is you right now Still post with your new overclocked score tho...plz


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Well I have already decided that if my score is top score than It will go to 2ND place which is you right now



this reminds me of the first mod contest I entered, I got second place and the guy that won was the President of DangerDen (who was one of the contests sponsors) That was fun 

Im thinking if ur holding the contest you should withdraw you from the participants totally

I was gonna get a few more contestants but their comps are all in different RMA status..

Why not post a challenge at PCPitstops forum for them to come by and join?

(its not much but I have a brand new Alone in the Dark game DVD il donate if you want)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 30, 2010)

MKmods said:


> this reminds me of the first mod contest I entered, I got second place and the guy that won was the President of DangerDen (who were also one of the contests sponsors) idiots...
> 
> Im thinking if ur holding the contest you should withdraw you from the participants totally
> 
> ...



Well I was really shooting for TPU members(remember the 50 post count). The only real reason I am offering a prize was the lack of participation from TPU , I was hoping that incentive would help.... I would like to keep my score posted as I love to bench, but again if my score happens to be the highest then it the ZeroGear will go to 2ND highest..... cuz I love TPU Hey if you know any one who would like to just post scores that don't have the 50 post count no problem I will list them for sure but to be eligible for the ZeroGear then they have to have the 50 Post count on TPU.

Na no need for donation (very generous of you  tho )but you could throw a contest together and offer it up.... TPU has a lot of bech contest but we dont offer prizes normally...so nice for a little somthin somthin.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2010)

my thought was to drag a few of them from there to here..

I dont think any of us here would freak if you extended the contest a bit to allow others to post....

Did you ask anyone here of importance if it was ok in the first place (the contest)?

You could add my game to yours for the prize, maybe yours could be first and you could give mine as second place. Prizes for more places encourages more participation, not everyone can have a crazy quad..

(lol, its not that generous I have 3 of them that came with 5770s)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 30, 2010)

No I am sure no one would mind.
No I did not ask permission, but I am supporting our members and the game is legal as its in the form of a gift from my steam client as new install (all is legal).
I also agree on the possibility of a larger incentive prize give away, but I think it should probably be a different bench....I think this suite is to easy to be underhanded and submit fraudulant scores...

I have a tone of older generation high end gear that still works great that I may use for prizes in a different compitition.... I was thinking next competition will be for some older high end graphic cards(all ATI stuff) like I have master and slave X1900XTX for a first and a master and slave x1800xtx and maybe an X850XT PE for third......Just not sure what suite I want to use yet.<<<(ideas welcomed)


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the more stuff you give away messes up things and takes away from the "fun" factor.

Dont focus on "more $" (like expensive prizes) but more chances for others to win (a contest with prizes for 3 places will draw more participation from others than a contest with only a prize for first.

If there is only 1 prize one good idea is a random drawing to all that participate (so even if ur in last place there is a chance)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 30, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I think the more stuff you give away messes up things and takes away from the "fun" factor.
> 
> Dont focus on "more $" but more chances for others to win (a contest with prizes for 3 places will draw more participation from others than a contest with only a prize for first.
> 
> If there is only 1 prize one good idea is a random drawing to all that participate (so even if ur in last place there is a chance)



I will definitely take that into consideration on the next contest I throw together Good advise for sure! I think I have a couple of extreme 965's too (first generation) ..... Rights now I had to keep it simple as I am going threw a relocation Of my family and I .


----------



## MKmods (Mar 30, 2010)

come to Reno its cheap as hell to live here (free booze too, just dont tell the wife I mentioned it)


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 30, 2010)

MKmods said:


> come to Reno its cheap as hell to live here (free booze too, just dont tell the wife I mentioned it)



lol nice offer and you have great weather too but I think Oklahoma City area is in my future for now...Its a damn long move from Rochester NY



This competition and any that I throw is just my way of giving back to TPU for giving me a well suited home for the last 4+ years.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 30, 2010)

rickss69: Score 12144


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69 Nice score!

Score 12646 is the score to beat.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

I will try a quad core for you next...if I can tear myself away from this 670.  It has been such a blast to play with lately.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69 - Score 16551

I didnt even get a score for the internet...will have to work on this some more.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69 - Score 17705

It is still skipping the internet test...what am I missing?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69 - Score 15819

I was missing the Flash player...I don't know which of these scores to believe...you decide.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 31, 2010)

rickss69  ALL very nice scores! I listed your highest..the 17000 + one ..huuura!


*SCORE TO BEAT

1)rickss69 - Score 17705*


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 2, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> rickss69  ALL very nice scores! I listed your highest..the 17000 + one ..huuura!
> 
> 
> *SCORE TO BEAT
> ...



*1)rickss69 - Score 17705 IS THE WINNER!*Working threw pm's to get him the gift!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, thank you very much!


----------

